# Please give tips and tricks for Oral Exams



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

can someone please tell me some tips and tricks for the (WYVA) or oral examination my first sub-stage is coming soon so please tell me when and how to study or attempt it???


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

cooldude89 said:


> can someone please tell me some tips and tricks for the (WYVA) or oral examination my first sub-stage is coming soon so please tell me when and how to study or attempt it???



The correct term is "Viva" lol. 
Umm every single viva that i have ever taken always started of with the following:
The examiner would ask me a question, as i start to answer the question i would get interrupted and then they would ask the following:
-Where are you from?
-Where in America, what state? 
-What does your father do?
-Where do you live?
-Do you live here by yourself?
-Why did you come here?
-What do you think of studies in Pakistan?

This has happen to me in ever single viva i have ever taken!!!

Usually the viva lasts from about 5 min to 15 min. If you know your stuff, shouldn't last more than a couple of min. If you don't know anything even the basics, depending on the examiner he/she will send you away (you fail) or ask you more questions to try to pass you. There are of course the mercy passes! Some examiners are really cool and they will give you passing marks no matter what. We always prayed that we get that person!!

My advice: 
-Be cool, relax, answer your questions in English
-If you don't know the answer attempt a guess. Make sure its an educated guess! Some examiners like for you to attempt a guess. Seniors often advise us to stay quite if we don't know the answer but i never did. Always said some thing even if it were wrong. Shows that you are thinking.
-As far as studying goes, majority of the examiners tend to ask attachment of muscles, nerve supply, and movement. Important to know blood supply and lymphatics as well. But you must know the attachment, nerve supply, and movement, very important. Know your bones as well, parts, ends, surfaces, and ossification You should be able to show the area where the muscles are attached as well as ligaments. They will always have bones during the time of your viva. If you know your bones than learning muscle attachments can be easier. Know any clinical anatomy as well. B.D. has a small clinical anatomy part after every section.

It all comes down to shear luck. You can get an easy examiner that will ask you 2-3 really easy questions and you pass. Or you can get a real a$$ of an examiner that will ask you everything in the sub-stage material and will keep going till you get something wrong and laugh in your face (you still pass though). Or you can get a really big a$$ of a an examiner that is out to fail everyone that he/she comes across. They all exist. Its just all luck.

There are certain ways that you can steer the viva to your advantage. But its too hard to explain and you have to be quick witted. I was never able to do it but do know many students that do it and end up making the examiner look like a fool.

Good luck bro
hope this helps.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

One thing i must add here...99% of the times when they ask u to pick up the bone,they will *DEFINITELY* ask u to determine the side to which it belongs, right or left.also,hold that in anatomical position always.okay


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

as ali said...........its all abt luck!
all abt LUCK!
ALL ABT LUCK!

u cud get the most strict or the most lenient examiner
they could freekin ask you anything, ANYTHING!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

If your a guy and the examiner is a female.. FLIRT

If your a girl and doesnt matter if examiner is male or female... always come with a hijab, no makeup, pretend to be very religous and make sure ure picture on all your bio data cards also have hijab.. =)


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> If your a guy and the examiner is a female.. FLIRT
> 
> If your a girl and doesnt matter if examiner is male or female... always come with a hijab, no makeup, pretend to be very religous and make sure ure picture on all your bio data cards also have hijab.. =)


obviously this type of advice can blow up in your face so if you're planning on going this route proceed with extreme caution.

but yes wearing makeup on exam day is just plain silly.


----------

